# Bay hippie outfitters 8/9 and 8/10



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had the crew from Houston for the last two days and we had two great trips ! Day one we finished our limit of 60 trout with 4 bonus reds and back at the dock for 10:30!!! Day two was a little slower but we still managed a good box of fish with some solid trout ! Give us a call to get in on September dates ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Day 2*

Pictures from day 2


----------

